# Volunteering



## Arb (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm not sure what I can do, but I've been a TUG member for a long time, and I'll be glad to volunteer to help -- perhaps with a bulletin board.
Carole Arbush


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 6, 2005)

Carole - you have a private message.


----------



## Fizzy Tangerine (Jul 7, 2005)

I am a newbie to this board and TS- but I have found the information here more than valuable. I encourage anyone even considering a timeshare to join TUG- then- read, read, read, read, read and read some more. I'd also be delighted to assist as needed!
Kindest regards,
Cristina


----------

